# Rabbits need homes in Reno, NV



## danielles_pets1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I sadly have to rehome most of my rabbits  i am very upset that i have to do this:
.
Baby Girl is a sooty grey with some white. She is very shy and cautious because the girl i got her from didnt know how to care for rabbits and was going to butcher her. Baby is not spayed. She needs time to warm up to you but in the end is amazingly sweet. She is about 2 years old.
.
Diesel is the brown/black one. He is so sweet and full of character. He is very goofy and loving. He is not neutered. Sometimes he is a little shy, but most of the time he loves attention. He is about 2 years old.
.
Pumpkin is the red and white one. She is very sweet and adventurous. She likes to get into any and everything. She has her really shy moments but loves attention. She is not spayed. She is 5 monthes old.
.
Bourbon is Pumpkins brother. He is also very adventurous and sweet. He is a bit more cautious compared to Pumpkin. He loves to cuddle too. He is not neutered. He is 5 months old. 

View attachment 1428017925301.jpg


View attachment 1428017958258.jpg


View attachment 1428018017432.jpg


View attachment 1428018036718.jpg


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Apr 2, 2015)

If you are interested in one let me know so i can tell you more about them.


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pumpkin is no longer available for adoption


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Apr 6, 2015)

The only one left is Baby Girl


----------

